# 77th Street Area Boot Camp



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Below is a link to a video about the LAPD's 77th Street Station's Juvenile Impact Program's Boot Camp for at risk youths. It's an 8 week program.

Here's the link....turn speakers on: http://www.blackchildfilms.com/erictittle.htm

Very good video.


----------

